# Need rec for spinner to throw metal for hrs 20-30# braid



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

I need something durable, good drag, can take a dunk once in a while, but not too heavy so I can fish in-hand for a few hrs. I have a cheapy Daiwa 3500 something, but I know when I do hook a king or bonita, it'll smoke.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Stradic 4000FH or FI


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Second the Stradic. But make sure you wash it off after every use, esp. if you dunk it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*What Ive been using*

I still using a PENN 360 slammer with 20 pound braid on a wri 1023.

Its a sling shot for metal.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Daiwa Tierra

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=196

Or any Daiwa reel with an air Bail


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Great reel. I didn't even know that they made that one.
How about one with a long shallow spool (surf reel) in a small size (~12oz or less)? The only ones I see weigh 22oz plus, and are 60 sized on up. Anyone make a smaller one?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Daiwa Tierra
> 
> http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=196
> 
> Or any Daiwa reel with an air Bail


This is not personal experience, so take it with a grain of salt, but I have heard that the Daiwa Tierra's are pretty prone to breaking down, especially if dunked. I like reliability, and when stuff breaks, I lose my  At the same time, I know other folks who are thrilled with these reels.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

rsieminski said:


> How about one with a long shallow spool (surf reel) in a small size (~12oz or less)? The only ones I see weigh 22oz plus, and are 60 sized on up. Anyone make a smaller one?


NO. 
the average surf reel weight is 22ounces. the lightest you can go is 17ounces.
the newly designed stradic FI is somewhat designed for distance. shimnao aggresively angled the spool lip. the daiwa tournament ss is your best bet.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

That's a shame. It's hard on my shoulders for me to wade to my waist or better, and whip a 10-13' rod and a 1.5 to 2lb reel around for hrs at a time.

I can get 100yds though, with that crappy reel, the 10' Sealine, 30# PP, and a 1.5oz Kastmaster. I'd like a little more reserve though.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

basstardo said:


> This is not personal experience, so take it with a grain of salt, but I have heard that the Daiwa Tierra's are pretty prone to breaking down, especially if dunked. I like reliability, and when stuff breaks, I lose my  At the same time, I know other folks who are thrilled with these reels.





Fishman said:


> Daiwa Tierra
> 
> http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=196
> 
> Or any Daiwa reel with an air Bail



I totally understand but like I said “Or any Daiwa reel with an air Bail”

I love the Daiwa reels they have served me well. 

I don’t own a Tierra so I have no Experience with it but with the air bail the reel is suppose to be able to handle braid with no problem


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i have both the older stradic 5000 & the tierra 4000 - never had any problems with either -- have had the stradic longer - the tierra was new this past sept. both are super smooth.
like bastardo said i think some ppl have had probs with both the stradic & the tierra -- you may want to search for the thread....
but, i like em both -- i f i had to choose it would be the stradic


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Stradic! Use 3000, 2-4000's & 2-5000's and then I switch to conventional. That's a whole different story. I've had Stradic's for about 5 years now and as other spinners crap out I've switched over. As well, consider the rod your gonna use, the weight of the lure you want to throw and the fish you want to target when making your choice too!
Just my .02, Philly Jack


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

OK, I've done way too much research on this. Any known longevity, or durability problems with any of these?
Okuma Salina SA-40
Okuma Epixor EF-40a
penn Slammer 360
Penn 440SSG
Shimano Spheros 4000
Daiwa Tournament SS 1600

Except for the Slammer, they're all about the same $. Is the aluminum bodied Slammer better than the graphite SSG? Does the SSG flex?

Thanks!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

rsieminski said:


> OK, I've done way too much research on this. Any known longevity, or durability problems with any of these?
> 
> Shimano Spheros 4000
> 
> ...


I've had the Spheros 8000 since the year they came out. Fished it hard, dropped it in the sand many times, dunked it a few times, and still ticking strong. It's my togging reel, and togging puts a beating on the reels. Still ticking strong.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

if it were me,
i'd go with the spheros or the daiwa tournament ss. you'll be happy with either.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

My Daiwa SS Tournament gave out after just one season. Turn the handle and the spool doesn't go forward and back. Thought it was due to braided line being hard on it. Don't know why. Took it apart and failed to find a fix. May try to fix again, but the worm gear isn't getting traction. Tightened down the screw that holds the what-you-call-it thingy, but didn't help.

But I did like her when she worked. Cast a long ways, and fit my LDX well. Used it for bait and wait and lures.

Choose a good match for your pole. Too big or too small and you won't be happy.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

If you go w/ the stradic, go ahead & get the 5000. It's built on the same frame as the 4000, rings in a little more line per crank and is listed as actually weighing an oz or 2 less than the 4000.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Shimano*



notso said:


> If you go w/ the stradic, go ahead & get the 5000. It's built on the same frame as the 4000, rings in a little more line per crank and is listed as actually weighing an oz or 2 less than the 4000.


And most importantly, the 5000 has a wider (not deeper) spool. Helps keep the distance below the spool lip at a minimum during the cast, minimizing lip friction.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

rsieminski said:


> OK, I've done way too much research on this. Any known longevity, or durability problems with any of these?
> Okuma Salina SA-40
> Okuma Epixor EF-40a
> penn Slammer 360
> ...


Suggest you go with the SS2600 over the 1600.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Another suggestion would be that after you cast your line out manually close the bail, 
this will also help reduce line twist and wind knots. Also after you have cast you line out just before you start to reel in your line add a little tension to the line as this will help reduce wind knots on the next cast.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes, all good things you have to do. I have all but eliminated wind knots, by doing those things and not overfilling the spool. Usually you can just cut the knots out, shortening the line until you don't get anymore. But knots are not the problem here.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

I wouldn't go dunking any Stradics.


----------

